
30 New OS X Mountain Lion Features in 2 Minutes - mproud
http://youtu.be/7J2mmHtqw74
======
risratorn
It's a joke they still haven't fixed the fullscreen feature rendering your
second monitor useless. I can't understand why they did it that way and why it
hasn't been fixed already.

~~~
illicium
Everyone keeps saying this, but I think it's FUD. They've fixed the main gripe
with Lion's full screen: not being able to full screen an app on the monitor
of your choice (as opposed to the main monitor only). Why is the second
monitor useless? I'm sure you can still drag app windows to it and interact
with them.

edit: You can drag child windows of the full-screened app to the second
monitor. The whole point of the full-screen mode is to isolate the app and
give it exclusive focus. For everything else, there's the zoom button.

~~~
risratorn
Well that's the real problem, you can't ... when you fullscreen an app the
second monitor just displays a gray fabric background but you can't put apps,
widgets, or anything else for that mater on it. It's a fail I wasn't expecting
from Apple.

------
jlarocco
The "features" in that video are a joke.

Does anybody know if there are under the hood improvements in this version
that would make upgrading worth the money?

~~~
ryannielsen
"Under the hood"? Not really. There are a few nifty new APIs – SceneKit,
NSXPCConnection, NSUserNotification, the sharing stuff – and the 64-bit kernel
(with kernel ASLR) is now the default. Regarding user-visible features, I
think there are a couple nice ones:

\- AirPlay mirroring is slick, especially in meeting situations

\- Document auto-save and versioning are a lot less annoying and more useful

\- Improved sharing support can be quite useful in many situations

\- Calendar and Contacts suck less

\- Gatekeeper is, I honestly believe, a solid step forward in improving system
integrity and security

\- iCloud sucks less and is better integrated into some system apps

\- You are now notified of both system _and_ app updates, and update checks
happen daily. I think this is huge for app developers

\- Preview has support for entering text in text fields of PDF documents which
aren't true PDF forms (this honestly might be my single favorite Mountain Lion
feature)

For $20, I think this is a solid "polish" upgrade. There's nothing mind
blowing, but there's an incredible amount of polish across the system, with a
few truly useful features mixed in. For me? Money well spent.

~~~
karolist
AirPlay mirroring sounds nice. Could it be used to show Photoshop canvas on an
iPad when drawing with wacom?

I was thinking of buying an app for this, but if Mountain Lion does that I
might hold off till I upgrade.

~~~
julien_p
Also keep in mind that AirPlay mirroring requires at least a Sandybridge CPU,
so you need a mac released in 2011 or later.

~~~
kogir
Can you cite a source for that? Experience suggests that is not the case.

~~~
julien_p
<http://www.apple.com/osx/specs/> lists the following macs as supporing
AirPlay

    
    
      * iMac (Mid 2011 or newer)
      * Mac mini (Mid 2011 or newer)
      * MacBook Air (Mid 2011 or newer)
      * MacBook Pro (Early 2011 or newer)
    

I remember reading that AirPlay mirroring uses the video encoding capabilities
of SandyBridge CPUs, but I can't find a source for that now. Anecdotally,
<http://airparrot.com> really taxes my 2010 MacBook's CPU.

~~~
kogir
Strange, because it's working great on my 2008 unibody Macbook Pro with Core 2
Duo.

------
beloch
Could rebranding OSX to OS10 be in preparation for OS11? OSXI doesn't sound or
look as good as OS11 to me. They're also almost out of large cats...

The time for OS11 is rapidly approaching. OSX has evolved substantially since
its release, but is still very much the same OS. If Windows 8 is a fundamental
leap (that doesn't lead to a face-plant) then OSX might soon be in the same
position as OS9 was after Win95 came out. Is there another NeXTSTEP somewhere
out there for Apple to buy?

~~~
siglesias
I don't think that the rebranding to OS10 is factually accurate [1]. As a
matter of pronunciation, OS X has always been pronounced "OS Ten" (as opposed
to "OS EX").

1) See branding for Mountain Lion <http://www.apple.com/osx/>

------
kule
I installed the GM build on my MacBook Pro, not sure if it's just
psychological but apps definitely feel snappier than in Lion.

Got caught out with one old app that didn't have a developer id (for a 3g
dongle) so had to disable the gatekeeper install it then I could reapply
gatekeeper.

Otherwise it's been running great for the past few days.

~~~
ComputerGuru
It isn't. Snow Leopard was crazy fast, but Lion bogged down a lot. ML DP2
brought huge performance improvements, basically undoing whatever it was that
Lion did.

(I'm a dev, benchmark each and every build for our custom software.)

------
losvedir
Wow, none of those really jumped out at me as killer features. That said, I
was happy with my upgrade to Snow Leopard, I think it was, when most of the
new features were behind the scenes speed/stability/security fixes.

Also, off topic, but is the narrator John C. Reilly!?

------
helipad
The ability to bring 'Save As' back is worth the $20 alone for me.

------
cstuder
Hey, Dashboard still exists.

I'm wondering why I never use it anymore. It was fun to play around with and
design for, but nowadays I... well, I actually forgot the shortcut to open it.

Am I the only one?

~~~
seunghomattyang
Dashboard is actually one of my favorite features; I can't live without it. I
use the dictionary/thesaurus widget every time I write (or read) and I take
down short, temporary notes on the sticky notes. Besides that, I use the clock
(to keep tabs on different time zones), weather and calendar widgets, and
iStat Pro.

~~~
rimantas

      > I use the dictionary/thesaurus widget every time I write
      > (or read) 
    

When reading, try this: hover over the word and press ctrl+cmd+d.

------
metatronscube
Looks like some solid improvements, especially for the price they are
charging. I hope they keep pushing though, I feel it could be a little quicker
(especially on my older macs) and I feel compared to Snow Leopard it is
noticeably slower (things like airdrop don't work either). Performance and
stability improvements would be a good next step. Easier said than done
however.

------
ericHosick
Most features don't seem to be core OS features except maybe this one:

"You can use Airplay as a sound output device".

Which, I am looking forward to.

~~~
jameswyse
I tried this feature and couldn't get it to work. I have a (last-gen) airport
express and also a mac htpc running airfoil speakers.

I can play to both through iTunes or Airfoil but no audio comes through when
using the airplay audio out device. Hopefully this will be addressed soon.

~~~
burriko
I've used the Airplay audio out a couple of times with a previous generation
Airport Express and an AppleTV 2. It works well but does have very noticeable
lag, making it useless for anything but playing music. The lag was far greater
than that of Airplay mirroring, which I find rather odd.

------
Zarkonnen
_clutches my copy of Snow Leopard, hissing_

------
Jayasimhan
i think he missed Gatekeeper.

